# What do I need to start ....



## gkygrl (Dec 27, 2007)

As my partner and I prep to start Combat Hapkido in February are there any things that you can think of that we need for our training in the Dojang and at home?

Any good fitness tools or pads or shoes?  

What's typical.  Just thought I would ask so we can keep it in mind.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2007)

gkygrl said:


> As my partner and I prep to start Combat Hapkido in February are there any things that you can think of that we need for our training in the Dojang and at home?
> 
> Any good fitness tools or pads or shoes?
> 
> ...


 
Tigers Claw is selling some new uniforms approved by GM Pellegrini with the logo silkscreened on the back. As far as shoes check with Sensei to see if he has any suggestions... I have Pinetree and Otomix shoes, its your choice...Start stretching with the concentration on the forearms and wrists...When ya get money consider purchasing the DVD series..They are well made and a great reference tool...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> Start stretching with the concentration on the forearms and wrists


 
What Drac said


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> What Drac said


 
Thanks Xue...


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> Tigers Claw is selling some new uniforms approved by GM Pellegrini with the logo silkscreened on the back. As far as shoes check with Sensei to see if he has any suggestions... I have Pinetree and Otomix shoes, its your choice...Start stretching with the concentration on the forearms and wrists...When ya get money consider purchasing the DVD series..They are well made and a great reference tool...



I heard about the uniforms.  And as for the DVD series, I purchased it before Christmas and am just waiting for them to arrive.  

I'll check on shoes, etc.

As far as stretching -- I've been working on the legs and hamstrings/groin but will focus on the forearms and wrists definitely.

Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2007)

gkygrl said:


> I heard about the uniforms. And as for the DVD series, I purchased it before Christmas and am just waiting for them to arrive.
> 
> I'll check on shoes, etc.
> 
> ...


 
No problem-o....Keep us all posted....Who is your Instructor???


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2007)

Drac said:


> Who is your Instructor???


 
Damn, great minds think a like.

I was wondering that myself since we are both in the Great White North of NY.


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 27, 2007)

I am going to study with Brian Miller who runs a Dojang called Cutting Edge Tae Kwon Do.

I am not sure if the school is affiliated at this point.    I do know that they post a link to ICHF on their site.  I'll have to ask 

There is another school that shows up on the affiliation page that is a bit farther away.  I just think getting their is going to be a problem in the long run.  I also had a discussion with Mr. Miller and will be taking a free month of lessons to get the feel.  

Our discussion was a LONNNNNGGGG one and what impressed me the most was his sensitivity to disabilities (since I am disabled with MS).  This is crucial for me.  

Here is the school page

http://www.martialartshero.com/cuttingedge/index.asp?action=page&name=3&subname=28

Another article link which kind of explains Mr. Miller's Philosophy.  

http://www.successmagazineltd.com/200605/cutting_edge.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, I did not know that school was there.


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 27, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks, I did not know that school was there.



Where are you located Xue Sheng??  I'm in Malta -- close to Saratoga


----------



## iron_ox (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello all,

I am very curious why does the instructor  list the program several times as Combative Hapkido?  Is he actually affiliated with the ICHF?  Just wondering.

Also, Diana (if I can be so informal), I am glad to see you are tying the class with a partner - because two 45-minute classes a week seems a little light without a training partner for home - in many of my classes, the warm-up can last that long...

Success in your training.  There are many fine people here that know quite a bit about Combat Hapkido, and as you can see are glad to help out.


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 27, 2007)

iron_ox said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am very curious why does the instructor  list the program several times as Combative Hapkido?  Is he actually affiliated with the ICHF?  Just wondering.
> 
> ...



You are right about the 45 minute classes.  I expect we will be spending a lot of extra time practicing.

I don't want to be too aggressive.  I have MS and need to take things slowly and check my tolerance level (heat sensitivity mostly).  If I need more time, I will find it.

I think someone like Drac can come forward and explain the differences.  With Combat and Combative ....


----------



## Last Fearner (Dec 31, 2007)

*What do I need to start .... *


*a pulse. :asian:*


----------



## bdparsons (Dec 31, 2007)

gkygrl said:


> As my partner and I prep to start Combat Hapkido in February are there any things that you can think of that we need for our training in the Dojang and at home?


 
A school with a legitimate Hapkido curriculum would be recommended.

Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2007)

iron_ox said:


> Hello all,I am very curious why does the instructor list the program several times as Combative Hapkido? Is he actually affiliated with the ICHF? Just wondering.


 
Probably not...A lot of instructors may have legit ranks in Combat Hapkido, but once they get them they break away from the ICHF and form their own schools and " styles"..There are quite a few out there that I personally know of...If you have questions log onto the ICHF website and check the school listings..If you don't see it listed call the ICHF and inquie as it may be a new school...


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 31, 2007)

Last Fearner said:


> *What do I need to start .... *
> 
> 
> *a pulse. :asian:*



Hehehe, I love that one.  I think most mornings ... I actually have one.  :boing2:


----------



## MarkBarlow (Dec 31, 2007)

You've gotten some great advice so far.  If you can work on endurance with running, biking or swimming, that will also be a plus.


----------



## Chris from CT (Dec 31, 2007)

I emailed Mr. Brain Miller and he was very open to my questions. The following is from his email to me about his Hapkido Program...



> "I am a member of the ICHF personally and have been to several of Grand Master Pelegrini's seminars. I believe that martial arts is an 'Art,' which means that it is an expression of the instructor and its practitioners. Many of the techniques and drills are based on Combat Hapkido, but I have added skill building drills and concepts that I have picked up over my journey in martial arts that started back in 1987. Some of our drills are taken from Krav Maga, Tae Kwon Do, Systema, etc. On top of this, our school as well as 8 other local martial arts schools have established a organization known at the Capital Region Martial Arts Alliance (CRMAA). The head of our Alliance is Grand Master Frank Noguera, a retired New York State Head of the Combat Hapkido Federation. Our Alliance of schools are in the process of creating a unified TKD and Hapdiko Black Belt Certificate and all certificates will go through Grand Master Noguera."


 
I invited him to join us in the conversation and I hope he does.


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris from CT said:


> I emailed Mr. Brain Miller and he was very open to my questions. The following is from his email to me about his Hapkido Program...I invited him to join us in the conversation and I hope he does.


 
I would like to see that...


----------



## gkygrl (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope Brian does join in on the conversation.  I do look forward to starting classes with him once I am physically able which should be in February.


----------

